# ARM server chip from AMD



## overmind (Aug 12, 2014)

From Ars Technica:  "First unveiled in January, AMD today gave a detailed look at its first ARM-based server processor, the Opteron A1100 "Seattle.""

Here is the link to the article: http://arstechnica.com/information-...he-guts-of-its-first-arm-chip-for-the-server/


----------



## jackp (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm hoping the FreeBSD Foundation will look into getting one of the dev kits and sponsoring an arm64 port: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=47465

This hardware looks very promising and targets many of the same niches that FreeBSD targets -- it'd be natural to put them together.


----------

